# Meine Hobbit-Filmkritik



## Gallero (15. Januar 2013)

Hallöle.
Ich hab mal ein kleines Review zur ersten Hobbit Verfilmung geschrieben und wollte dazu mal ein paar Meinungen hören. Eine Kritik zur Kritik quasi^^
Wie findet ihr meinen Schreibstil? Was hätte ich vielleicht besser machen können?

Bitteschön:

[attachment=13090:Hobbit-Kritik.pdf]


----------



## Davatar (16. Januar 2013)

Hallihallo

Hab mir aus Zeitmangel nicht die ganze Kritik durchgelesen, sondern eher überflogen aber was mir sofort auffiel: Du markierst erst Seite 2 als Spoiler, dabei spoilerst Du schon von Abschnitt 3 bis zum Ende der ersten Seite. Das ist nicht so toll. Jemand, der den Film noch nicht gesehn und das Buch noch nicht gelesen hat, wäre jetzt wohl sauer, weil Du eigentlich den Film zusammenfasst und komplett spoilerst.
Ausserdem schreibst Du eigentlich nur über geschichtliche Unterschiede und Gemeinsamkeiten, nicht aber über die Darstellung des Filmes selbst. Das Buch "Der Hobbit" hat ja eigentlich die gleichen Stärken und Schwächen des Autors wie "Der Herr der Ringe", nämlich die berühmte "Beschreibung des Grashalms detailliert bis zum letzten Atom", bzw. sehr ausschweifende Beschreibungen der Landschaft und der Gestalten. In einer Filmkritik hätte ich nun erwartet, dass zumindest ein Vergleich zwischen den Beschreibungen im Buch und den Darstellungen im Film ansatzweise aufgegriffen wird. Ausserdem fehlt mir ein Vergleich der Charaktertiefe. Auch bei den Charakter-Beschreibungen ist Tolkien ja meist sehr ausführlich, daher wäre dies ebenfalls ein wichtiger Punkt in einer Filmkritik. Sind die Charakter im Film flach wie in einem Actionfilm oder wird deren Geschichte so übermässig ausführlich erzählt wie in der Bibel?
Immerhin erwähnst Du im Fazit noch den Soundtrack.

Ich hoffe, Du bist nun nicht allzu böse, aber Deine Filmkritik gefällt mir gar nicht. Hier nochmal die Kurzfassung meines Textes:
- Ganzer Film wird gespoilert
- Keine Aussagen zur Umsetzung der Landschaft und der Charakter


----------



## Gallero (16. Januar 2013)

Ok. War ja auch das erste mal dass ich sowas geschrieben habe^^ Das mit dem Spoiler allerdings war mit absicht da die Dinge auf der ersten Seite schon ganz zu beginn des Films zu sehen sind, oder auch schon im Trailer vorkamen.
Aber das mit der Umsetzung der Landschaft, da geb ich dir recht das hab ich sehr vernachlässigt und mich viel zu sehr auf die Geschichte im allgemeinen versteift. Aber ich danke dir für deine Erhlichkeit.


----------



## NoHeroIn (16. Januar 2013)

Mh, ich hab's auch gelesen und möchte dir erstmal was grundsätzliches nahelegen... befasse dich doch nochmal mit en Regelungen von Kommasetzung und ß/Doppel-s. 

Bevor du einen Text veröffentlichst, lies ihn nochmal durch.

Ich schreibe auch hin und wieder Filmkritiken, Kommentare oder kurze Bemerkungen. Je nach Lust und Laune und wohl auch eher für mich selbst, in meinem Blog.

Grundsätzlich würde ich deinen Text weniger als Filmkritik und mehr als Vergleich zwischen Film und Buch betrachten. Generell gehst du auf wenige Aspekte außer eben die Vergleiche ein. Die schauspielerische Leistung einiger weniger Darsteller erwähnst du noch, aber wie Davatar schon schrieb, gehst du nicht auf die Landschaftsaufnahmen, die Detailverliebtheit und generell das "Gefühl des Films" ein. Vielleicht ist das auch eher eine sehr weibliche Art, einen Film zu sehen, keine Ahnung. 

Dann frage ich mich auch, wer genau die erwarteten Leser sind. Das müssen ja schon eingefleischte Herr der Ringe-Fans sein. An Tom Bombadil u.ä. erinnern sich sicher nicht viele. Die, die die Bücher nicht gelesen haben, haben natürlich gar keine Ahnung, wovon du da schreibst. 

Zu den Spoilern möchte ich mich nicht äußern. Wer meine Film-kommentare liest, muss damit rechnen, gespoilert zu werden. Allerdings veröffentliche ich sie auch nur auf meiner eigenen Seite und da denk ich mir halt... wem's nciht passt, der muss sie ja nicht lesen.


----------



## Kjudarlis (20. Januar 2013)

ich fand den Film toll aber anders ^^


----------



## Ascalonier (16. Juli 2013)

Ich fand die Rolle von *Thorin Eichenschild* am besten, ich bin mir sicher das es  im nächsten Teil noch spannender wird. Will jetzt da nicht weiter spoilern für die ,die denn Film nicht gesehen haben.


----------

